# Blu-ray Critical Features



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am considering the purchase of a new blue-ray and was wondering what are the five to ten key features you should be looking for?

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Do you mean the media itself or the player? 

If you are looking a blu-ray player it really depends on what you want in a blu-ray player. I usually go for reliability myself. The Panasonic players have a good reputation for reliability.


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Hi,

I was considering the actual blue ray player. Just want to make sure I got a player that ticked all the boxes in terms of current codecs, frames per second etc. Ie is there a difference between cheaper and expensive players, is the PSP3 the way to go etc.


Thanks.

Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

There are many options, All BluRay players will play back movies with great picture quality where the differences come in to play are the cheap ones dont do a very good job of upconverting DVDs to 1080 and will not last very long. They tend to have slow startup times and dont have 5.1 or 7.1 analog outputs. Alot of the cheap players also dont offer firmware updates and do not have Profile 2.0.
The PS3 is regarded to be one of the best for the money but is not very easy to place in an A/V rack due to its odd shape and runs fairly hot.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Hello,
I agree with Tony. The PS3 Slim does make it a little easier to fit it in a rack thankfully.
To some profile 2.0 (BD Live) is essential. I never use it, but some do. The good news is it is hard to find BDP's that are not 2.0 by this point.

As long as you purchase a BDP from a mainstream Company, the feature sets will be fairly similar.
Some BDP's do not have multichannel analog outputs which is a huge issue if you do not have an HDMI Processor/Receiver.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Jack,

What do you mean by multi-channel analogue outputs?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

If your receiver does not have HDMI and does not decode the TruHD or DTS Master audio from the BluRay discs you will need to use the Multi-Channel analog outputs to use the uncompressed audio. Of course you can simply use the normal dolby digital formats that are also on all BluRay discs and use an optical connection but at that point getting a BluRay player is almost not worth it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Hello,
I think I need to have a key on my computer that says I agree with Tony as I write it at least twice a day.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I think I need to have a key on my computer that says I agree with Tony as I write it at least twice a day.
> Cheers,
> JJ


:rofl: It also goes the other way at times :T we should contact Microsoft and see if they will design that into there next keyboard. We need to have an "I agree key":rubeyes::yeahthat:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*



organm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was considering the actual blue ray player. Just want to make sure I got a player that ticked all the boxes in terms of current codecs, frames per second etc. Ie is there a difference between cheaper and expensive players, is the PSP3 the way to go etc.
> 
> ...


The PS3 has had some issues regarding irresponsible firmware patches, but it's a solid player outside of that.

However it lacks IR support. 

I suggest a Panasonic they seem to be the most reliable from what I've read and researched.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*



tonyvdb said:


> :rofl: It also goes the other way at times :T we should contact Microsoft and see if they will design that into there next keyboard. We need to have an "I agree key":rubeyes::yeahthat:


Maybe I should just program a script for you guys so that you do it with a single button. Though I'd prefer if you said. I concur seeing as that would remind us of a movie.:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Hello,
Get on that programming lsiberian. Panasonic makes solid players that do really well when it comes to loading times and is certainly another solid choice.

With the recent drop in standalone BDP's, no longer does the PS3 occupy the status as best value BDP.
However, if you have any interest in gaming or using it as a giant iPod as I do, it still represents an excellent choice. It also sports rapid load times and consistent playback of all discs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Get on that programming lsiberian. Panasonic makes solid players that do really well when it comes to loading times and is certainly another solid choice.
> 
> With the recent drop in standalone BDP's, no longer does the PS3 occupy the status as best value BDP.
> ...


Oh no doubt it's a great gaming machine, but a standalone player is better for watching movies IMO. It's much quieter, cooler, and a better fit for the rack. Plus it has the all important IR support.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Blue-ray Critical Features*

Hello,
I agree that Sony was arrogant and capricious to not include IR support for the PS3. I never watch BD's or DVD's on my PS3. I haven't in 2 years. I mostly use it as a Music Server and occasionally play SACD's with it. And the occasional Video Game.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

